# can everybody in NBA dunk



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

what do you think about that?do you think that everyone in the nba is able to dunk even guys like stockton, van exel, nash,...


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure there are only a few guys in the NBA who can't dunk. All the guys you mentioned definately can, they just don't do it in games. If you let them have an open opportunity they could. Old short guys like Mark Jackson and Steve Kerr might not have the hops for it anymore.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYJ1680</b>!
> I'm pretty sure there are only a few guys in the NBA who can't dunk. All the guys you mentioned definately can, they just don't do it in games. If you let them have an open opportunity they could. Old short guys like Mark Jackson and Steve Kerr might not have the hops for it anymore.


I think those guys can dunk but we will never see it in game situation. I've seen Van Excel dunk the ball, during a dead ball situation


----------



## kennedy (Jun 4, 2003)

*Can everybody in the NBA dunk?*

What do you think? I would say yes. Even Stockton, Van Exel and Nash. Yes, Steve Nash


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

no..

welcome to the board..


never seen jaque vaugn dunk..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

jaque vaugn..no


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

What about Earl Boykins? He's 5'5, not sure about that.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> no..
> 
> welcome to the board..
> ...


just cause they don't do it during games doesn't mean they cant...

it's a lot easier to dunk in practice when it doesn't matter if you happen to miss it than during a game...

I have done both and trust me it is A LOT different...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

i don't know why there are 2 threads on the same thig going, but I'll copy my response here:



just cause they don't do it during games doesn't mean they cant...

it's a lot easier to dunk in practice when it doesn't matter if you happen to miss it than during a game...

I have done both and trust me it is A LOT different...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this thread reminded me of something- a couple years back, it was being said that larry johnson couldn't dunk anymore because of his back problems... even "in practice", i believe.

i remember how he almost won the dunk competition in 1991- to go from THAT to not being able to dunk at all was shocking. 

i guess injuries can take the best from the best of us.

peace

p.s. while on the subject, although i'm sure he can still dunk, i know that shawn kemp now has difficulty doing it in a game. and i remember hearing that he could never palm a basketball in the first place (small hands). i guess that his hands, coupled with weight problems, have crippled the "reign man". that's very sad, indeed.

p.p.s. i don't think charles oakley can dunk. and steve kerr- if i ever saw HIM throw down...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Did you personally ask jaque vaughn if he can dunk?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I honestly believe every player in the NBA could dunk at one time, but they can't all dunk now. I wouldn't be surprised is Boykins can dunk, I kno people who are 5'8 and 5'9 who can dunk easily and they dont play basketball for a living, so they don't work the leg muscles as much as basketball players do. I don't think Stockton can dunk, Payton probably can't anymore, but when he was younger he could probably bearly dunk, I remember one time he went to dunk in a game and got the front rim. I don't think Anthony Mason can dunk anymore. I would say at least 98% of the players in the NBA can dunk


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Muggsy Bogues was able to dunk back in high school, so I wouldn't be surprised if Boykins can/was able to at some point.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm sure most of the players you see that don't dunk don't do it because of how much dunking drains your legs. It takes more energy than alot of people think to dunk and if you do it often in a game, your legs get tired. Just look at AI. In his early years, he would dunk on fast breaks and such but now he just simply lays it in.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

for tall guys, Oakley, Traylor and Kemp would be struggling. Ive seen the tractor try and elevate and he only JUST makes it. I doubt it if Darrel Armstrong can still make it as easily as he used to be able to... I could be wrong though...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't think Steve Nash or John Stockton can dunk. John Stockton is just not athletic in the least bit (yet he's still one of my favorite point guards in history) and Nash just doesn't seem to have ups.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

nash said he can dunk. said he first did it in 11th grade. he was about 5'10 then. come on the guy is 6'3. mark jackson use to catch opps at st. johns, and NVE use to punch nasty in college and with the lakers.. guys that i think never dunked. damon studimire (sp?) i know for sure because he said it on espn his rookie year, boykins, khlid alimid (sp?) thats about it..


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Chucky Atkins is a little guy, but I'd think he could probably dunk...it would be close!


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Just throwing some names out there, not sure if they can or not.


Jon Barry

Bobby Jackson

Avery Johnson

Steve Kerr

Tyronn Lue

Gary Payton

Brent Price

Brian Shaw

Chris Whitney


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Earl Boykins can dunk, he just doesn't do it often. I read an interview with him where he said he doesn't like to do it because "it's a long way down".


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

when damon was with the raptors, he said that he could dunk 1 of every 3 times (in practice, of course). his teammates at the time verified his claim and there was all kinds of hype as to when he was going to try it in a game. 

i don't think it ever came, and he probably can't do it anymore.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson dunked once this year


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Bobby Jackson has good hops, and NVE dunked this year against the lakers I think just about everyone can in the NBA they just don't. C'mon i'm 5'10 and cand dunk 75% of the time i know a 5'10 NBA player can


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

I've seen highlights of Bobby Jackson throwing it down. If he only dunked once this year it sure was a vicious jam.

Also, Payton is 6'4. He can still dunk, he just doesn't. He used to throw down some wicked jams early on in his career.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, Payton can get up. If you're 6-4 and are in decent shape, not great shape, but decent, you should be able to dunk. 

Example being myself, at 6-5 and white and lanky, I can dunk. If I can dunk and an NBA player my height cannot, I wouldn't know what to say.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Jon Barry should be able to dunk..he's 6'4/6'5 and his brother won the dunk contest and his dad played in the NBA...there's gotta be some pretty good athleticism in him!


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

no way in hell can steve nash dunk, he maybe only 6-2 but he has absolutely no hops at all, from the way he jump, no way he can dunk and theres no way might mouse and little earl able to dunk also, i think there are quiet a lot of little kids who couldnt dunk in this league, and i doubt that terrel brandon able to dunk also at barely 5-10.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Alvin Williams can dunk, he's tried it a couple times in games but he always got fouled or something happened.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Jon Barry should be able to dunk..he's 6'4/6'5 and his brother won the dunk contest and his dad played in the NBA...there's gotta be some pretty good athleticism in him!


I seem to remember him dunking when he was on the Kings


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>888</b>!
> no way in hell can steve nash dunk, he maybe only 6-2 but he has absolutely no hops at all, from the way he jump, no way he can dunk and theres no way might mouse and little earl able to dunk also, i think there are quiet a lot of little kids who couldnt dunk in this league, and i doubt that terrel brandon able to dunk also at barely 5-10.


I bet Steve Nash can dunk, he's 6'3'' and he is in the NBA! That would be sad if he couldn't. Earl Boykins can dunk, I also heard he can bench like 400, but I'm not sure if thats true, but to make it in the league at 5'5'' you have to be incredible. GP, of course he can dunk, he's 6'4'' and just because someone is like 6'0''-6'3'' and white doesn't mean they can't dunk, when you're that tall dunking isn't a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I bet Steve Nash can dunk, he's 6'3'' and he is in the NBA! That would be sad if he couldn't. Earl Boykins can dunk, I also heard he can bench like 400, but I'm not sure if thats true, but to make it in the league at 5'5'' you have to be incredible. GP, of course he can dunk, he's 6'4'' and just because someone is like 6'0''-6'3'' and white doesn't mean they can't dunk, when you're that tall dunking isn't a huge accomplishment.


300 lbs, but still impressive.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Hey wait!*

I'm not sure if Greg Ostertag can dunk........ :laugh:


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>888</b>!
> , and i doubt that terrel brandon able to dunk also at barely 5-10.



with all his injuries, he probably can't anymore. But Terell Brandon had a lot of bounce earlier in his career, back when Sports Illustrated labeled him as the best point guard in the league.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't think Fred Hoiberg could dunk


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have played for many coaches who have balled with Steve Nash and they say he can't dunk or at least that he never does. Stockton I doubt can dunk...I know Jeff Hornacek couldn't dunk near the end of his career.

What I want to know is if Spud Webb can still dunk.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Spud? I read an interview with him (where, cant remember.. senility...:sigh: ) that he's in pretty good shape but he hasnt try'd in ages...

I wanna know if Tyronn Lue can dunk. He looks smaller than he really is on court...

Oh, and I reckon that Chris Childs is a shadow of his former ability, so I think he'd be stuggling.


----------



## moz (Jun 12, 2003)

i think more important is the question can every one in the nba dribble cause soem of those 7 footers i'm not so sure! :laugh: 

and as for the all important can every one in the nba read ? i just don't know! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 300 lbs, but still impressive.


No, he reps 325...No telling what his max is.

Just because a player is 5'10'' doesn't mean he can't dunk. These are NBA players, the weight training they do would almost make them dunk.

There is a 5'7'' guy at my YMCA that dunks between his legs. He is the skinniest kid I have ever seen too.

Im 6'4'' and throw down, I dont lift my legs at all. Never have. I am sure the NBA players can throw down if they want.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

believe it or not i think i heard somewhere during a wizards game they said popeye jones couldn't dunk


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

I love how everyone on these boards who's 5'9 or 5'10 can dunk soo easily. Its funny.. I ball all the time.. and I'm 5'9 with shoes.. all the guys my height cant even touch the rims.. and the most athletic people in the area who are 6'2 .. and 6'3 can only dunk on a good day.. and thats barely. Just goes to show you how great the athletes are in the NBA, and how full of **** other people are... I just love reading these success stories.. of 5'10 between the legs


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> I love how everyone on these boards who's 5'9 or 5'10 can dunk soo easily. Its funny.. I ball all the time.. and I'm 5'9 with shoes.. all the guys my height cant even touch the rims.. and the most athletic people in the area who are 6'2 .. and 6'3 can only dunk on a good day.. and thats barely. Just goes to show you how great the athletes are in the NBA, and how full of **** other people are... I just love reading these success stories.. of 5'10 between the legs


:grinning:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> of 5'10 between the legs


That isn't me......that is a kid at the YMCA I play at..

I could really care less if you believe me that he can do that or not, I was just pointing out an example.

I can post pictures of me dunking to prove that I can, so in a couple days you will see em.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Well if you're 6'4" I believe you can dunk... If I was 6'4" and couldnt dunk I'd be ashamed to play basketball. I also know a black guy about 5'8" who can dunk... so I realize its possible... I just find it funny the frequency of ppl who can supposedly throw down on here is a vast amount higher than in reality.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

Fred Hoiberg dunked in at least 2 games this year.


----------



## hollowtip (Jun 9, 2003)

5'10 between the legs is possible, but you have to be quick as hell. I don't know if I necessarily believe a guy at a YMCA could do it.

Dunking is also not getting your finger tips on the rim and pushing the ball through the hoop.

dunking is throwing it straight down, and if it touches the rim it better be because you threw it down with authority.


----------



## KingOfTheRock17 (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't think Nash could dunk


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Here's a list of players whom i dun think can dunk:

Rafer "Skip2MyLou" Alston
John Stockton
Steve Kerr
Jacque Vaughn


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mellamyne</b>!
> I doubt it if Darrel Armstrong can still make it as easily as he used to be able to... I could be wrong though...


No, Darrel Armstrong can still get up. I remember seeing him do his "walking" dunk not to long ago... :basket:


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

earl boykins


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

CavsTalk said:


> I can post pictures of me dunking to prove that I can, so in a couple days you will see em.


This was posted in 2003.

Ouch, that stings.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Mike Fratello and Stan Van Gundy


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

whoa this thread is old...

I cant dunk.


----------



## solo (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah I remember maybe 5-6 years ago I was reading a biography on Steve Nash and they were saying that could throw it down on good days only...and then it was pretty weak, i dunno I thought it was pretty surprising anyways...if i remember correctly...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Tactics said:


> Earl Boykins can dunk, I also heard he can bench like 400, but I'm not sure if thats true, but to make it in the league at 5'5'' you have to be incredible.


Earl Boykins = 










(no, not the woman or Blue either)


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Steve Blake can't, I still remember in 2002 when he was playing for UMD, he tried to throw it down when he was by him self in March Madness, he got rejected by the front of the rim.:laugh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

jcs83md said:


> I love how everyone on these boards who's 5'9 or 5'10 can dunk soo easily. Its funny.. I ball all the time.. and I'm 5'9 with shoes.. all the guys my height cant even touch the rims.. and the most athletic people in the area who are 6'2 .. and 6'3 can only dunk on a good day.. and thats barely. Just goes to show you how great the athletes are in the NBA, and how full of **** other people are... I just love reading these success stories.. of 5'10 between the legs


Haha exactly.

Everyone on the net is a baller according to them, how many people would actually be real and say you know what, I suck?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I have about 3 scouts regularly purchasing me NBA/College gear in woo of trying to get me to come ot their college to be the main star

I'm 5'6, and peepz be saying I'm a sicker dunker than Spud Webb..I like to keep it cool though, most m dunks are only like 360 windmills or what not, with the occasional free throw line dunk -- no biggie


----------



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Muggsy Bogues was able to dunk back in high school, so I wouldn't be surprised if Boykins can/was able to at some point.


....................


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Sam Cassell: No
Steve Nash: No, right?


----------



## Big Smoothin (Apr 23, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Sam Cassell: No
> Steve Nash: No, right?


Jeah, Steve Nash can't dunk. Earl Boykins is 5'5" and he can't dunk.
I never noticed this but I don't think Reggie can dunk. Or he probably just doesn't. Same thing with Jason Kidd. He could dunk but he just don't, right?


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Smoothin said:


> Jeah, Steve Nash can't dunk. Earl Boykins is 5'5" and he can't dunk.
> I never noticed this but I don't think Reggie can dunk. Or he probably just doesn't. Same thing with Jason Kidd. He could dunk but he just don't, right?


Doesn't take that much skill for someone like Reggie(6'7) to dunk. Steve Nash is 6'3, and I'm pretty sure that he can dunk if he tried. Boykins dunking is a myth right now.


----------



## Big Smoothin (Apr 23, 2005)

Baron Davis said:


> Doesn't take that much skill for someone like Reggie(6'7) to dunk. Steve Nash is 6'3, and I'm pretty sure that he can dunk if he tried. Boykins dunking is a myth right now.


I'm just saying I never seen them dunk before. I know that Earl Boykins can't dunk. Lol


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Nearly every Nuggets game they mention Boykins benches 325. I've never heard anyone say whether or not it is his max. As for him dunking, I don't think so. You can get a feel for his vertical with his layups. With Bogue's, he used to get extremely high on some of his layups, so if somebody told me he could dunk, I could see it.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Bobby Jackson dunked once this year



I've seen Bobby Jackson dunk many, many times.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Every player in the NBA can dunk.

Just think about it. The player practices every day at the most professional level.

And especially the small Guards need to be in shape to be able to run at NBA speed.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

ANyone know who Dan Dickau is? Plays for the New Orleans Hornets. I bet he can't dunk. I remember reading he could only dunk in the summer. That's what I tell everyone too.

:laugh:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'll admit I'm 5'10" and can't even touch rim. But I guess I have a good excuse - being white.
BTW, I've seen The Professor on the And1 Tour dunk, and he's a 5'6" white guy.:jawdrop:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> ANyone know who Dan Dickau is? Plays for the New Orleans Hornets. I bet he can't dunk. I remember reading he could only dunk in the summer. That's what I tell everyone too.
> 
> :laugh:


If I can dunk, I'm sure Dickau can too. And I can.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I'll admit I'm 5'10" and can't even touch rim. But I guess I have a good excuse - being white.
> BTW, I've seen The Professor on the And1 Tour dunk, and he's a 5'6" white guy.:jawdrop:


Professor is more like 5'9 and he can't dunk. The one time he did was when he jumped and Escalade helped him get up a little higher lol.


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

RaptorsCB4 said:


> I'll admit I'm 5'10" and can't even touch rim. But I guess I have a good excuse - being white.
> BTW, I've seen The Professor on the And1 Tour dunk, and he's a 5'6" white guy.:jawdrop:


He's more like 5'10.



Jeriqaui said:


> Professor is more like 5'9 and he can't dunk. The one time he did was when he jumped and Escalade helped him get up a little higher lol.


Well a few episodes or so after that, he threw the ball in the air, let it bounce on the floor, and threw it down.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted by Jeriqaui
> Professor is more like 5'9 and he can't dunk. The one time he did was when he jumped and Escalade helped him get up a little higher lol.


No, I saw him dunk in one episode. It wasn't in a game, but it still was pretty amazing. And if he is 5'9" or 5'10", I don't think it really matters, because any white guy that is under 6' dunking is a crazy achievement IMO.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Darko Milicic can't dunk.
He tried it one time in a game but he missed.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

belgian said:


> Darko Milicic can't dunk.
> He tried it one time in a game but he missed.



If someone tries to jump rope and trips up does that mean they can't jump rope?? No. Darko has missed dunks before but he has converted quite a few as well. So try again.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

stromile swift got rim checked hard last night in the phoenix/memphis game, the crowd was laughin it up.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Voshon Lenard cannot dunk, he is so flat footed and doesn't look like he can get enough lift to dunk the ball.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> Voshon Lenard cannot dunk, he is so flat footed and doesn't look like he can get enough lift to dunk the ball.


That's exactly the one I thought of! I just can't imagine him reaching to the rim!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think Nash can dunk...


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

If you see an NBA player attempt a dunk and miss it in a game, that means they CAN dunk!!! why else would they even think about attempting it in a game. 

its funny how ive never anybody miss so many dunks as Shawn Bradley.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

bballlife said:


> I've seen Bobby Jackson dunk many, many times.


 When he was on the T-Wolves? I really can't recall him dunking that many times while he has been a King. I'm sure he still can, he just doesn't.


----------



## UnderPressure (Apr 25, 2005)

Earl Boykins... at 5 foot 5? Hmm I doubt it!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

G-Dog said:


> with all his injuries, he probably can't anymore. But Terell Brandon had a lot of bounce earlier in his career, back when Sports Illustrated labeled him as the best point guard in the league.


i rememeber that ...he also led all pg's in blocks that year ...its a safe bet he could dunk a basketball


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

luke ridnour is suspect. He hasn't dunked in any games ive watched, but it'd be a site to see.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

belgian said:


> Darko Milicic can't dunk.
> He tried it one time in a game but he missed.


[strike] :krazy: Are you really crazy or just trying being funny stupid :clown: ?![/strike]

*Not needed. Don't call out other posters.*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

reggie miller cant dunk! at 6'7 he always makes those **EDIT* layup even on fastbreaks.

*This is unacceptable. Do not call anyone or anything else that word again.*


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

kirov said:


> what do you think about that?do you think that everyone in the nba is able to dunk even guys like stockton, van exel, *nash*,...


No. A few of my coaches have played with Steve Nash throughout the years being similar in age and talented Canadian ball players. Hey we don't have a lot but the ones we do have stick together 

Anyway, my coach told me Nash couldn't dunk or could hardly dunk.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

kirov said:


> what do you think about that?do you think that everyone in the nba is able to dunk even guys like stockton, van exel, nash,...



OF COURSE van-exel can dunk!


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

i will repeat myself.....steve nash can dunk. i remember about 2 years a go on his website he said hes able to dunk. he said when he was in 11th grade about 5-11 is when he first dunked. there only 3 guys in the nba right now that prob cant dunk. Boykins, Knight, and Damon stat. ive played in many basketball leagues and i see guys 5'8 5'9 dunk all the time. even though i still go nuts when i see it.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

they absolutely can


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

UnderPressure said:


> Earl Boykins... at 5 foot 5? Hmm I doubt it!



Boykins dunked regularly at Eastern Michigan. He said he wouldn't in the NBA because he was affraid of getting hurt coming down.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

earl boykins getting up there


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah I'm pretty sure Steve Nash can dunk. I know he could dunk it in Gr. 11 and I don't think he has lost that much vert. It would probably be extremely ugly, but technically I'm fairly sure he can dunk.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

HearToTemptYou - that was a joke between me and my Euro collegue...


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm sure the great majority of these guys can but it's senseless to worry about it, dunks are worth the same amount as a layup, you just wont get yourself on the highlight reel


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Gary Payton .. I've never seen him throw down.
J Kidd ?

AJ


----------

